# Oil drain plug thread size



## buenooffenhauser (Dec 27, 2021)

Repowered a Murray 5/22 with an LCT 208 engine used on Husqvarnas. Oil drain plug is inconvenient. Can anyone advise the thread pattern so I can order an easy drain valve?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

buenooffenhauser said:


> Repowered a Murray 5/22 with an LCT 208 engine used on Husqvarnas. Oil drain plug is inconvenient. Can anyone advise the thread pattern so I can order an easy drain valve?


I have a thread gauge. But you can bring your old plug to measure thread pattern at the local hardware store.


----------



## buenooffenhauser (Dec 27, 2021)

Thank you for your response. I know I can do that but was hoping to have something ready to go when I drained the oil. Again, thank you.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

okay, i'll fly in , take your drain plug to hardware store and get another one for you that is not too inconvenient.


----------



## buenooffenhauser (Dec 27, 2021)

...


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

my guess is.. its something metric.. like 12x1.5... good luck


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Threads on my LCT 254 are 10mm fine thread. These are straight (not tapered) threads, so the bolt or extension tube will need to have a shoulder for a sealing washer or similar. It's unlikely that yours are different threads.

That said, 1/8" 1/4" NPT (tapered pipe thread) is really close, and in brass seems to distort enough to stay in .and. help with sealing. There are more than a few pics here of folks who have added a 1/8" 1/4" NPT brass street-L and then a pipe nipple extension to get the drain out where it's more convenient. This makes it hardware-store stuff.

Else use a steel 1/8" 1/4" NPT nipple, and thread one end with the correct 10mm die. Add pipe dope to clean threads and it should seal and stay in place with no risk to the engine threads.

** Fixed mistake in pipe size... Sorry! **


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

i agree some threads can be close enough.. but if its 10mm fine thread ( likely 10x1.00 or perhaps 10x1.25mm as 10x1.5mm also exists) i doubt a 1/8in pipe would fit.. but possibly 3/8in  however.. a 3/8in NPT would have rather coarse threads compared to the 10xwhatever its got.. save for 1.5mm which might be close


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

my bad about the 3/8in NPT sizing.. im thinking mm to SAE close enough to get your out of a bind socket sizing..


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

people are just guessing here when the solution is so simple .

wasted my time again.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Jacks says P/N for the plug is 20899111, 10 x 1.25 thread

*Thread *10mm X 1.25 threads
LCT-SK2089911.1
*Equipment Type *Small Engine Parts 4-Cycle
FITS MODEL*HONDA : *GX100, GX120, GX140, GX160, GX200, GXV120, GXV140 and GXV160
*LCT : *208cc LCT engines


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> people are just guessing here when the solution is so simple .
> 
> wasted my time again.



But we saved you a plane ride...


----------

